
Google sued by employee for running an internal “spying program” - rharrison0809
http://www.androidauthority.com/google-employee-sues-violating-labor-laws-737347/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13226525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13226525).

